# anti-fungal cutaneous bacteria in treating and preventing chytridiomycosis



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll be attending a seminar at the national zoological park this coming friday. The subject is "The role of anti-fungal cutaneous bacteria in treating and preventing chytridiomycosis in amphibians" by Dr. Reid Harris of James Madison University. If anyone is interested I may be able to obtain an audio recording.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Very cool Lee. The work that Dr. Harris is doing with probiotics is very interesting. Enjoy the seminar.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

yes lee i would be intrested in this very much , or at least a summary of it if possible
craig


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

if you get a recording i would like a copy please!!


----------



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

dom said:


> if you get a recording i would like a copy please!!


Ditto, thanks for the offer


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Unfortunately my ancient tape recorder wasn't up to the task. There are various journals posted online though if you have a way of getting them. The short and sweet of it all is that its the resident bacteria on the skin of amphibians that determines how susceptible they are to Bd. Remove the anti-fungal bacteria and chytrid runs rampant, Increase the amount of bacteria and chytrid is inhibited entirely. Its even fairly certain to say the effects of temperature on Bd is really just effecting the bacteria growth and not the chytrid itself. Fascinating stuff for sure

*Abstract from study:*
Population declines of amphibian species in many parts of the world are associated with a lethal fungal pathogen, Batrachochytrium dendrobatidis. Using laboratory challenge assays, we describe the inhibition of B. dendrobatidis by members of eight genera of bacteria isolated from the skin of two amphibian species that exhibit parental care behavior (Plethodon cinereus and Hemidactylium scutatum). We found that members of three genera of bacteria isolated from the skins of the salamander P. cinereus and members of seven genera isolated from the salamander H. scutatum inhibited the growth of B. dendrobatidis. Understanding how B. dendrobatidis interacts with an ecological community of cutaneous flora may be important in explaining and preventing amphibian population declines.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds like it was an interesting talk. Will definitely have to look up some of the journals with that information in it. Thanks for sharing.
Dave


----------

